# Glock Armorer Course



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Glock offers an Armorers Course for LEO/ Gov't or you can joing GSSF and participate as well.  I took the class this week and I will say it was a VERY good class.  The instructor was great and I learned a lot.  They even had a G18 to play with  I highly recommend this course.  It gives you a 3 YR certification and access to factory Glock parts only available to armorers.  After you complete the course you will know how to take any Glock completely apart and be able to reassemble  as well as troubleshoot common issues.  Best of all, you also get an opportunity to buy a Glock at the LEO / MIL discount after you pass.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone else taken this course?


----------



## weagle (Sep 30, 2011)

I've taken it twice.  Just took it the second time a few months ago to keep my certificate current.  It is an excellent course.

Weagle


----------



## mike bell (Sep 30, 2011)

Ive been through it three times since 1992......Its been awhile and I would like to retake it again since they have the newer Generations and smaller frames since I last took it.

I worked three months in Glock's Warranty repair when I was home from gunsmithing college during the summer back in 92 when my dad was Glocks Director of Training. 

 The G18's were always alot of fun.  Until I got stuck loading all the magazines


----------



## germag (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd love to take it, but I can't find it on the GSSF website.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2011)

weagle said:


> I've taken it twice.  Just took it the second time a few months ago to keep my certificate current.  It is an excellent course.
> 
> Weagle


Yep, great class.



mike bell said:


> Ive been through it three times since 1992......Its been awhile and I would like to retake it again since they have the newer Generations and smaller frames since I last took it.
> 
> I worked three months in Glock's Warranty repair when I was home from gunsmithing college during the summer back in 92 when my dad was Glocks Director of Training.
> 
> The G18's were always alot of fun.  Until I got stuck loading all the magazines


Smaller frames are no issue, other than parts ID.  You get the GEN4 addendum in the current class.  "Loading mags" is the #1 complaint when a 33rnd mag goes brrrp and is gone


germag said:


> I'd love to take it, but I can't find it on the GSSF website.



https://www.glocktraining.com/Schedule.aspx
Sort by state then scroll down to GA.


----------



## germag (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool! Thanks! I'll probably be attending the AC course in November.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2011)

germag said:


> Cool! Thanks! I'll probably be attending the AC course in November.



It's worth every penny


----------



## germag (Sep 30, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> It's worth every penny



It's not that much money, either. They had a G18 in the AC course?


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2011)

germag said:


> It's not that much money, either. They had a G18 in the AC course?



Yes, they did.  They only run about Mid $500's...for an agency purchase


----------



## germag (Sep 30, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Yes, they did.  They only run about Mid $500's...for an agency purchase



Yeah...IF there was one available for civilian purchase, it would probably be around $50k....


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2011)

germag said:


> Yeah...IF there was one available for civilian purchase, it would probably be around $150k....



I fixed it for you


----------



## germag (Sep 30, 2011)

You might be right.....more than I can pay anyway....not that it matters since there are none to be had.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Oct 5, 2011)

i havent been able to justify the cost when the glock is such a simple gun, do you really learn that much? i can deffinatly see where knowing some of the correct deminsions would be helpful, but is that the extent of what you will learn?

just trying to figure out if it's worth it


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 5, 2011)

MYCAR47562 said:


> i havent been able to justify the cost when the glock is such a simple gun, do you really learn that much? i can deffinatly see where knowing some of the correct deminsions would be helpful, but is that the extent of what you will learn?
> 
> just trying to figure out if it's worth it



Yes it is definitely worth it.  They go over tolerances, replaceable parts, updated parts, troubleshooting, and more.  The added bonus:
1) You can buy 2 Glocks at a deep discount
2) You can buy parts only available to Glock Armorers so you can make all of your own repairs / upgrades yourself.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Oct 5, 2011)

ah yes the discount's forgot about those, do the barrel's from glock need fitting or are they drop in? 

and what is the price difference between the glock barrel and say a lone wolf? 

just wondering if you could build an accurized glock a little cheaper with the class?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 5, 2011)

MYCAR47562 said:


> ah yes the discount's forgot about those, do the barrel's from glock need fitting or are they drop in?
> 
> and what is the price difference between the glock barrel and say a lone wolf?
> 
> just wondering if you could build an accurized glock a little cheaper with the class?



Barrels are drop in.  Not sure about the price difference between Lone Wolf..


----------

